# This place is dead....



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2016)

Anybody else thinking the same thing? Guess this can be one of those "post your pictures here" threads...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2016)

More pictures.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 30, 2016)

Got the boat picked up today to take to fl and finally put a motor on her!

Thats all i can think about at the moment.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 30, 2016)

This is how we roll.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 30, 2016)

slow because it is the summer! but i got work to do and try and talk Robby out of a roll of decoy string after tip i told him.  the mud buddy needs a little work since it is still mostly new. but love the looks on peoples faces when you start the motor out of the water!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 30, 2016)

I just replaced the trim motor on the boat today and changed the grease in the outdrive. I have bought more decoys than I should have and 20 rolls of decoy cord and 8 bags at a store going out of business..... (I should be good on that for a while) I need to finish rigging the new stuff and buy those breathable waders and then wait for September I reckon.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> This is how we roll.



That tripped me out when I saw yall last year. You think you can fit a Prodigy on the back of that mud boat train?????


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 30, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Anybody else thinking the same thing? Guess this can be one of those "post your pictures here" threads...



Who is that ugly critter 3rd in from the right....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 30, 2016)

KKD finally gets a little break.......


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 30, 2016)

Its almost July, so its pretty much September right?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope yall do good this year.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2016)

king killer delete said:


>



Killer them the same pictures you been playing for 3 years now?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 30, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Killer them the same pictures you been playing for 3 years now?



Shot fired Shots fired......op2:


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 30, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> slow because it is the summer! but i got work to do and try and talk Robby out of a roll of decoy string after tip i told him.  the mud buddy needs a little work since it is still mostly new. but love the looks on peoples faces when you start the motor out of the water!


Same here. I love starting it up and watching people's reaction.


----------



## artistryinnature (Jul 1, 2016)

*Is that a griff?*



tradhunter98 said:


> More pictures.



Looks dark but the face is right

Here's mine:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wray912 (Jul 1, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Killer them the same pictures you been playing for 3 years now?



hush man...it kept him off the "crossed into rhetts in 1673 for the first time" story


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 1, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Killer them the same pictures you been playing for 3 years now?


I only hunt every thee years. The other thing is this ,I don't have all my saved pictures on this new computer. When you gona get a real dog anyway Lol He is a nice dog but he aint no Lab.But if you wanta git rid of him I know where you could find a good home at my house


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 1, 2016)

y'all beat upon the old man. I already get the senior discount at Mickey Ds


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 1, 2016)

I suffer from Vikings disease as it is.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 1, 2016)

artistryinnature said:


> Looks dark but the face is right
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


 she is a drahthaar, very close to a griff.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 1, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I only hunt every thee years. The other thing is this ,I don't have all my saved pictures on this new computer. When you gona get a real dog anyway Lol He is a nice dog but he aint no Lab.But if you wanta git rid of him I know where you could find a good home at my house



When she quits fetching dead ducks like they're going out of style....


----------



## artistryinnature (Jul 1, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> When she quits fetching dead ducks like they're going out of style....



Yeah they were actually developed from Griffs. Pudelpointers and others also. Love versatiles!


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 1, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> That tripped me out when I saw yall last year. You think you can fit a Prodigy on the back of that mud boat train?????



We pulled the three boats from boothville down to venice.  I know I would not want to do three on they interstate because at 40-50 mph the were movin around a little.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 1, 2016)

This section of the forums has been dead for some time 
All the good ones have either been banned or quit posting


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 1, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Who is that ugly critter 3rd in from the right....



He is ugly, no doubt.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm fixing to paint the boat, od green now, going to make it similar to oldschool but different colors, and build a blind


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> We pulled the three boats from boothville down to venice.  I know I would not want to do three on they interstate because at 40-50 mph the were movin around a little.



Heard that.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jul 2, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I suffer from Vikings disease as it is.



don't worry killer, I'll shoot our limit this year too.....


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> This section of the forums has been dead for some time
> All the good ones have either been banned or quit posting



Not going to argue that point. So many that have been banned because they couldn't follow a few simple rules. 
When you sign up to join the forum you agreed to follow 
The forum rules. When grown men attack each other in an
Uncivilized way. Beat up on each other like unruly children 
Bully each other. Action must be taken and it was. The ones you see banned now a days are former members that
Try to sneak back on. You or me as a member are given 
Many chances to follow the rules. If you can not follow the forum rules, you can not be a part of this forum. Like I said the ones banned now a days have already been banned. Once you are banned you will be for ever banned. Not my rules forum rules.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> don't worry killer, I'll shoot our limit this year too.....



Post some pictures of those blue bills we killed in our farm , you know the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 2, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Not going to argue that point. So many that have been banned because they couldn't follow a few simple rules.
> When you sign up to join the forum you agreed to follow
> The forum rules. When grown men attack each other in an
> Uncivilized way. Beat up on each other like unruly children
> ...



I know what you are saying, but I also know this forum had a lot more traffic when those guys were here. GON should have a "leave your feelings at the door" section. A lot of those guys are extremely knowledgeable and just told it like it is. Some others were just here to stir the pot, but at the end of the day no body watches a nascar race hoping not see a wreck........


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I know what you are saying, but I also know this forum had a lot more traffic when those guys were here. GON should have a "leave your feelings at the door" section. A lot of those guys are extremely knowledgeable and just told it like it is. Some others were just here to stir the pot, but at the end of the day no body watches a nascar race hoping not see a wreck........


your are right and the rules are the rules. If you get banned it is not my fault. I have to follow the rules just like everybody does. On that note we close this discussion. Just follow the rules and we
Will never have another shut down.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Last day of the season 2015,2016


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Saw this on Hiton Head last week


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

My wife caught this one on school grounds last week


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Ran this one off the plant about a month ago


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Tonights dinner


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

The pork was great


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dinner?  That's barely an appetizer.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Dinner?  That's barely an appetizer.



That is 300 bucks.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

With two other meals


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

Disney world right now


----------



## strutlife (Jul 2, 2016)

I believe KKD owns stock in Disneyworld.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jul 3, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Tonights dinner



Man that's less hardy than a dove breast and a fortune cookie.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2016)

strutlife said:


> I believe KKD owns stock in Disneyworld.



If he don't, he sure is helping to pay the dividend for those who do!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

KKD is at Port Orleans French Quarter resort having a good time.
Now on the way home I am going to buy a case of steel shot.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 3, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> That is 300 bucks.



That just sounds like a poor choice in meal planning if you ask me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

You are eaten pork and beans to pay for that new boat.'lol


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

You will be here in force when wifey has a little one.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Man that's less hardy than a dove breast and a fortune cookie.


 I couldn't eat it all. Allot bigger than the picture shows. 
California Grill . Very high price and a great view of the fire works from above. To night it's Ohana after a hot day in Epcot.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 3, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> You are eaten pork and beans to pay for that new boat.'lol



Not at all. New boat was 80% paid for when it left the dealer. Very few low payments on that rig.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

Just giving you a hard time


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

This vacation is paid for to


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 3, 2016)

$300 for 4 at Disney to eat isn't bad .... That will get u 2 grill cheese and 2 Dino nuggets at the Rainforest Cafe !!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2016)

flatsmaster said:


> $300 for 4 at Disney to eat isn't bad .... That will get u 2 grill cheese and 2 Dino nuggets at the Rainforest Cafe !!!!



Unless you have been as you have people do not understand


----------



## chase870 (Jul 3, 2016)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> This section of the forums has been dead for some time
> All the good ones have either been banned or quit posting



I stopped posting and I stopped having unwanted visitors


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jul 6, 2016)

2 good hunts this year. Had a few more but lost the pics


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 6, 2016)

teel


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> teel


Nice blue wing


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 7, 2016)

Every teal I shot this past year was a hen, I wanted to get a pretty GWT & BWT for the wall but I could only hit the hens. at least I got my Drake wigeon I've been chasing for a couple years. I will be after some bull sprigs hard this up coming year.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 7, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Every teal I shot this past year was a hen, I wanted to get a pretty GWT & BWT for the wall but I could only hit the hens. at least I got my Drake wigeon I've been chasing for a couple years. I will be after some bull sprigs hard this up coming year.



gotta aim for the color!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/930A7DCC-6ACD-4AD5-8DC0-8D7B41A6C8B3_zpswkcuozvy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/246F3E68-7CC2-431A-94EC-579737EE1B24_zpstszvqe70.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/C4E53719-4954-416B-97DD-FBB0A37E4FD1_zpsdjenztkr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/9F994C0C-F4B4-42AC-B089-19E860BC904B_zpssnpntsgo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/01A2825E-3569-4133-849A-1CC125007BD5_zpsisnaa5sy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/67C62A3D-4670-4F0A-869A-E25D65D02644_zpskubkwlz2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/6006D396-C12C-41F3-884C-6EBE56957E9A_zpslzqub4ml.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/2EF48CC3-2FC7-497B-85BB-96737FD9FC7E_zpsnujytvvx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/205D22D0-7531-4E3C-9BF1-9EF983308E34_zpsslbckwk9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 7, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/E60CFE9E-32DB-4844-A38F-560B83B6DEF4_zpsjnae8ml0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

